# Vixcen, Heartbreaker, or Passion



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

_I started out on a PSE Nova & shot all three before choosing the Passion. I believe they are all great bows, but I chose it for the way it felt. Does she have one she prefers over another?_​


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

I have shot both the Passion and the Heartbreaker. I purchased the Heartbreaker for myself (was shooting a Mission Eliminator II before). The two things that sold me on the Heartbreaker were the narrower hand grip fit my hand better and I loved the solid back wall on the heartbreaker. My husband also shoots a Z7 and is kind of a Mathews Fanboy but after I got my Heartbreaker he is really impressed at how much better I'm shooting and is thinking that next time he looks for a bow he my look at some different brands.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks ladies. Those are very good thoughts and i appreciate it.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, she likes the smooth draw of the vixcen, but didnt like the wall or the thrum after the shot. ( a little tweaking of the cam stops and some weight might help) She liked the speed, rock solid wall and the dead in hand aftershot of the bowtech, but the draw cycle was a bit harsh. ( That, Im sure she would get used to) The Mathews was a little shocking and a bit top heavy, but the speed was right there with the Bowtech. ( again with some creative weighting, this bow could be a shooter im sure).

All in all I agreed with everything above, except the harsh draw on the Heartbreaker, however, at 40 pounds and 24 inch draw, I was able to pull them all back rather easily. I saw her struggle with the Bowtech until the cams rolled, then she was fine. I also noticed her creeping back and forth with the Hoyt because of the not so solid wall, but she drew it smooth as butter. Keeping in mind that I am a Mathews shooter, the Passion just didnt compare to the other 2 in any category except speed, and the vixcen was still better. As far a price, the Passion was the most by quite a bit, and the Heartbreaker and VIxcen were right around the same price.

She cracked me up when she said, WOW THAT MUST BE WHAT SHOOTING A GUN FEELS LIKE!! All of them were set 3 pounds heavier than her Diamond and she stated that the Bowtech and Mathews were a rush to shoot because of the power!! Thats my girl!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I've shot the Vixcen, as a matter of fact my 15 year old daughter has the Vicxen and it's a nice bow no doubt about it. I've never shot the Heartbreaker but had the opportunity to pull some other bows before deciding on my Passion. I LOVE my Passion none of the other bows I shot compared for me!! I completely understand you asking others for advice I did the same when I was shopping for my bow but in the end none of it matters, it's what feels the best to her! You'll find you get as many opinions as bows available because everyone is different. So glad to hear about another Lady Archer in the world and hope she enjoys archery as much as I have. Tell her to join AT there are so many talented women on here willing to help. Good luck and be sure to let us know what she decides on!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

I shoot a Passion right now, I've had it for about a year now. I also shot the Vicxen & it's a great bow, I just liked the draw cycle on the Passion much better (since I had never shot a bow, that's about the only thing I had to go by). The Passion is a great bow, and I have learned a lot with it.

A couple of weeks ago, I tried out the Heartbreaker and ordered one. I'm still shooting my Passion also, but if I was buying one of the two right now, I would choose the Heartbreaker.


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 28, 2011)

I just went and tried out the heartbreaker and the vicxen yesterday at out local archery shop. The draw and valley on the heartbreak was unbeatable, and needless to say, I ordered the black ops within the next couple hours. so I'd Def go with the heartbreaker, but it all depends what she likes and which one she thinks feels better!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

Something I need to add...don't forget to check out the Strother Allure also. I cancelled the ordered for the Hearbreaker and now the Strother is on order. Believe it or not, I have never tried it, but my husband has 2 Strothers and based on his, I don't think I made the wrong decision!


----------



## Heartbreaker</3 (May 27, 2011)

HEARTBREAKER!!! without a doubt. I got mine last Valentine's day and before I settled on it, I was also stuck between those 3, but finally settled on it due to its let-off and speed. When I first got into archery, I decided I wanted a passion more than any other bow, but after comparing it with the Heartbreaker after its release, there was no comparison to be made. The Heartbreaker is much more smooth, and actually more comfortable to hold. Many people underestimate Bowtech because it's lesser known than Mathews and Hoyt, but that is only because it hasn't been around nearly as long as those companies. It actually has bows at the same level of quality and even some better than Hoyt and Mathews, those two companies just place a saltier price on their bows. I strongly recommend the Heartbreaker and hope your wife gets the chance to try one out :teeth:


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Heartbreaker</3 said:


> HEARTBREAKER!!! without a doubt. I got mine last Valentine's day and before I settled on it, I was also stuck between those 3, but finally settled on it due to its let-off and speed. When I first got into archery, I decided I wanted a passion more than any other bow, but after comparing it with the Heartbreaker after its release, there was no comparison to be made. The Heartbreaker is much more smooth, and actually more comfortable to hold. Many people underestimate Bowtech because it's lesser known than Mathews and Hoyt, but that is only because it hasn't been around nearly as long as those companies. It actually has bows at the same level of quality and even some better than Hoyt and Mathews, those two companies just place a saltier price on their bows. I strongly recommend the Heartbreaker and hope your wife gets the chance to try one out :teeth:


This is exactly why she needs to be the ultimate decision maker....no 2 people will ever have the same "feeling" when pulling back the same bow. (hopefully that makes sense!) I felt that the Passion was much smoother and felt better holding it! Totally different opinion then Heartbreaker</3. There are sooo many factors that come in to play ! It's just nice to see more women out shooting no matter what it is!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Heartbreaker</3 said:


> HEARTBREAKER!!! without a doubt. I got mine last Valentine's day and before I settled on it, I was also stuck between those 3, but finally settled on it due to its let-off and speed. When I first got into archery, I decided I wanted a passion more than any other bow, but after comparing it with the Heartbreaker after its release, there was no comparison to be made. The Heartbreaker is much more smooth, and actually more comfortable to hold. Many people underestimate Bowtech because it's lesser known than Mathews and Hoyt, but that is only because it hasn't been around nearly as long as those companies. It actually has bows at the same level of quality and even some better than Hoyt and Mathews, those two companies just place a saltier price on their bows. I strongly recommend the Heartbreaker and hope your wife gets the chance to try one out :teeth:


Not to hyjack the thread but I love that picture you have as your avatar. I used to be a photographer years ago, maybe I'll dig out my camera and try some like that.


----------



## 1callmaker (Jun 17, 2011)

my daughter shot all three heartbreaker, passion and vixon. she loved the heartbreaker, 25 inch 40lbs.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

She chose the Heartbreaker in Inferno. I think she made the right choice.


----------



## Dren_Junkie (Sep 23, 2008)

mikecs4life said:


> She chose the Heartbreaker in Inferno. I think she made the right choice.


Do you have a picture of the Heartbreaker Inferno? My wife is looking at buying one but wanted to see a picture of one first.
Thanks


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

She will like it. We have an inferno heartbreaker in the shop and it looks awesome! One thing to the op, if the draw feels harsh at first you can safely turn down the limbs at least 10lbs and have her work up. Congrats on your wife's new bow and we expect pics!


----------



## Heartbreaker</3 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you  They were taken by the photographer who did my Youth Salute pictures, I don't know where you're from but he's an excellent photographer in Muncie, Indiana


----------



## 1callmaker (Jun 17, 2011)

how low can you get the 40-50lbs heartbreaker to go. my daughter wants to shoot between 37 lbs. and work up to,maybe 45. will a 30-40lbs go over.


----------



## JackP (Dec 5, 2010)

1callmaker said:


> how low can you get the 40-50lbs heartbreaker to go. my daughter wants to shoot between 37 lbs. and work up to,maybe 45. will a 30-40lbs go over.


My wife's 40-50 is down to 35 with plenty of thread left in the sight hole. The 30-40 might only get to 41 or 42...


----------



## 1callmaker (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you, well go ahead and get the 40-50lbs


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Check out the Bowtech Destroyer 350, my girl has the Black Ops 40-50# model and it has a great feel and is very fast.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Still waiting on it. Seems like forever. I might be more excited about it than the Lady. LOL


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

awesome! That's the nice thing about Adams - they have a wide selection for everyone including us shorties. You guys ever shoot their outdoor 3d course?


----------



## countrygirl8909 (Jul 14, 2011)

Have a vixen and it's an awesome bow! Shooting quarters at 20 yards!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Robin Green, and Michelle Hundley are bringing in the wins with the New Breed Genetix and newcomer Stacy Sissney is stirring things up as well. Have had several ladies stop at our booth at the ASA's and once they try it, they sell their (top 3 brand) and start winning with their New Breeds.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

z28melissa said:


> awesome! That's the nice thing about Adams - they have a wide selection for everyone including us shorties. You guys ever shoot their outdoor 3d course?


We shoot both the indoor and outdoor 3d there as well as spot leagues. I consider that my home shop.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cool. I haven't shot indoors there yet but I hit up their outdoor course a few times a year for practice.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

The heartbreaker came in and it is a shooter!!. The Inferno paint job too 9 weeks but it was worth it. Looks killer and was super easy to tune. Sends them a LOT faster than the Diamond did. Pics coming soon.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow , 9 weeks would have killed me . I had to wait only 9 days for my bow and I felt like a little kid at Christmas time. I'm sure it was worth the wait. Congrats on the new bow. Let's see those pics.


----------



## ShooterBabe (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the Passion.I love the power and the better you get the more weight you go up the better the Passion gets.....Can't say enough about how much I love my Passion.I tried the other's but the one that sticks out is how much I didn't like the vixcin the grip twisted my wrist funny and ended up with alot of lumps on my arm lol....Just saying...Good luck with whatever you choose..


----------



## b00ts (Sep 21, 2010)

I started with the Vicxen. It was a great bow, but a little too "mushy." I now shoot the Elite Hunter and LOVE IT! Elite makes amazing bows... solid back wall... pulling 50lbs feels like pulling 30. I know Elite wasn't one of your 3 listed...but check them out


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

try the new mathews jewel it is a sweet shooter . my wife is ordering one she has a passion and getting a jewel


----------



## rgoodwin (Dec 16, 2010)

countrygirl8909 said:


> Have a vixen and it's an awesome bow! Shooting quarters at 20 yards!


I have been doing the same thing! The Vicxen is such an amazing bow!


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a quick pic of the inferno Heartbreaker,


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

very good looking bow


----------



## PassionLover (Sep 18, 2011)

My new baby


----------



## PassionLover (Sep 18, 2011)

Mathews Jewel


----------

